# Is it safe to re-use a crib?



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

maybe this is a silly question, but I swear I read somewhere that you're not suppose to use an old crib for safety reasons??

Or maybe after a certain # of years it goes "bad?"

I don't know.. any truth to that?


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

the standards are continually changing and being updated. i can't remember the exact number but the slats should be a certain distance apart. sorry, that's not very helpful! the family safety forum would probably have some tips.


----------



## JD5351 (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope so, because the one that I have for my soon-to-be is a hand-me-down from my sweetie's sister. The hardware is sturdy, and the crib is very solid..

I would think it would depend on the quality of the crib...make sure it is very solid and in good condition.

I'm no expert though.







I hope it's ok.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

They don't "go bad" after a certain number of years - like car seats do. But older cribs (really older, not like one bought within the last ten or fifteen years) may have lead-based paint, and the slats aren't close enough together for current safety standards. I'm sure the exact info must be online somewhere.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
They don't "go bad" after a certain number of years - like car seats do. But older cribs (really older, not like one bought within the last ten or fifteen years) may have lead-based paint, and the slats aren't close enough together for current safety standards. I'm sure the exact info must be online somewhere.

Yes, that is true. Plus, you'll want to make sure the crib hasn't had any recalls.

Personally, I'm kind of paranoid about it. I wouldn't use a used crib.

How old are we talking here?


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

I know a soda can shouldn't fit through the slats. Maybe you don't want one form 70's with the fall though mattresses and lead paint and such but I think from sibling to sibling is just fine.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I think you just need to double-check that the crib is still in good condition (not falling apart) and meets current safety standards. A 50 year old crib might have lead paint or slats too far apart (or strangulation hazards in the decorative cutwork) or, it just might be perfectly safe even though it was made before current regulations were put into place. You just need to do a little homework before setting it up and putting a baby in it.


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think it's around 12 years old? It was used by two different families. We'd be the third. It's a crib that coverts into a toddler bed.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.aap.org/family/inffurn.htm
Nothing about the age really in their recommendations.

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/b...afety-tips.htm
That site says not to buy an antique or used crib.
I think if it meets modern safety standards and is in good shape it is fine.

I used a crib that my sister had used for her baby. It was only about 3 years old and in perfect condition.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Hmm... well, like I said in my first post, I'm paranoid, so I wouldn't use a 12 year old crib.

If you do, make sure you have a new mattress and make sure you can find out if it's ever been recalled and check the space between the slats.


----------



## judyH (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a crib that was passed down by my sister and the first thing i did was to ensure that the screws and the joints of the crib was properly intact. Depending on the model of your crib...i would say that for older model with screws and you need to assemble it yourself with bolts and nuts, do watch out that its fasten well. But honestly, if its more than 10 years, i will seriously consider getting either a brand new model or maybe buying a 'not so old' model on ebay or something.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

With ds1, we used a baby bed handed down to us by my aunt. 3-4 of my cousins had used it (born in 1990, 1992, and 1994, respectively), so I really liked that aspect of it. We checked it out before we used it and the slats were the right distance apart and it wasn't painted, so no lead paint concerns. It was wonderful and saved us the expense of buying new. We'll use it again if this baby decides he doesn't like co-sleeping.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

The matress should however, never be handed down.
That increases the risk of SIDS.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I wouldn't use a 12-year-old crib personally. The standards have changed so much since then, and how do you know that crib wasn't recalled without the original user knowing? Too much of a risk. You can catch new, safe cribs on clearance at Walmart for $45.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
The matress should however, never be handed down.
That increases the risk of SIDS.

I've never heard of that - what is it that causes that?

I'd use a 12 year old crib in a heartbeat - assuming it was a good quality crib in the first place. We bought new for our dd1 - invested in a really nice crib which all three of our kids used. Our oldest is 12 now. I don't believe the safety standards have changed in that time - but I'm sure it is online somewhere if they have.

We kept our crib to use for our grandbabies someday!


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

I've read that a crib mattress should not even be used by siblings.

Safe sleep is a controversial issue. Is a baby safest sleeping with it's mother or in a safe crib with the perfect mattress? What is a perfect mattress? New mattress chemicals are harmful.

I had three children and never used a crib. Babies is most places sleep with their mothers and cribs have been around only a small fractional amount of time of human history.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
I've never heard of that - what is it that causes that?

Oh, and I only have pages in norwegian about this.
But I'm trying to translate the reasons here:

Used matrasses can have old baby-spitup, urine, poop etc. in it, that can lead to dangerous bacteria in the matress, and the baby can breathe in it while sleeping/being on the matress. (Actually, a used matress is ideal for bacteria to grow in.)
That can lead to imunestimulation in the airways, with fever and disturbance in the center that controls breathing in the brain. And that could lead to the baby stopping breathing and dying. (SIDS.)

It's also an issue that the matress shouldn't be to soft, and used matresses are usually to soft to be recomended. Because if the baby turns on it's tummy, and face down, and the matress then is to soft and forms around the babys face, the baby can't breathe.

There's been studies in Scottland that shows that the risk of SIDS is three times higher with a used matress (vs. a new one) from a sibling, and eight times higher if it's a used matress from someone else.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foreverinbluejeans* 
I've read that a crib mattress should not even be used by siblings.

That's correct, every baby needs it's own, brand new matress.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foreverinbluejeans* 
(..) What is a perfect mattress? New mattress chemicals are harmful.

We have wool matrasses w/o any chemicals. (We also have baby lambskins over that.)
However, we hardly use the cribs, we co-sleep at night, but during the day it may be used a little for sleep if the baby isn't sleeping on me in a carrier, or in the stroller. (We have wool matresses and lamskin in the stroller aswell.)


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 

Used matrasses can have old baby-spitup, urine, poop etc. in it, that can lead to dangerous bacteria in the matress, and the baby can breathe in it while sleeping/being on the matress. (Actually, a used matress is ideal for bacteria to grow in.)
That can lead to imunestimulation in the airways, with fever and disturbance in the center that controls breathing in the brain. And that could lead to the baby stopping breathing and dying. (SIDS.)


I would imagine you would be safe from that if you used a mattress pad that was waterproof though. Wouldn't you have the same issue on an adult mattress that's several years old and has seen several co-sleeping children? My kids have peed on my old mattress (before we replaced it thisy ear) far more than on their own mattress. LOL!

Although honestly, I'm not *too* concerned about reusing our crib mattresses--in 5 years, our crib mattress has probably gotten 6 or 7 months of use out of it.







: I don't really have the crib type of kids I guess.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae* 
I would imagine you would be safe from that if you used a mattress pad that was waterproof though.

They say that it is safe if you have a plastic cover (completely waterproof) that goes around the whole matress.
But then you need two sheets over it or a baby lambskin, or it will be cold.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm hardly an expert, but I'd guess the chemicals in a new conventional mattress would be WAY more harmful than any baby spitup that might be lingering in an old mattress. Furthermore, I think it's incredibly wasteful to buy a whole new crib and mattress for every baby. If the evidence is really reliable and compelling, I might think about it, but it doesn't seem right to me. As for an old crib, use your common sense and do a bit of research. Check that it's in good condition, that it's never been recalled for some serious safety hazard, and that there are no hazards like wide slats, posts, or decorative cutouts. A crib 12 years old shouldn't have lead paint. If it was from like the 70s, then I'd be concerned about that, but it's not.


----------



## LilWin (Apr 25, 2007)

Here in the Netherlands the advice is the same regarding used cribs as PixieKisses describes. No secondhand mattress, crib is fine as long as slats and paint etc are ok. Apart from the bacteria I have also understood that it's because used mattresses are usually much softer and babies need a really firm one.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
I'm hardly an expert, but I'd guess the chemicals in a new conventional mattress would be WAY more harmful than any baby spitup that might be lingering in an old mattress. Furthermore, I think it's incredibly wasteful to buy a whole new crib and mattress for every baby. If the evidence is really reliable and compelling, I might think about it, but it doesn't seem right to me. As for an old crib, use your common sense and do a bit of research. Check that it's in good condition, that it's never been recalled for some serious safety hazard, and that there are no hazards like wide slats, posts, or decorative cutouts. A crib 12 years old shouldn't have lead paint. If it was from like the 70s, then I'd be concerned about that, but it's not.

But the thing about older mattresses is that they most likely also have chemicals in addition to the bacteria (I think I've heard it referred to as fungus?) and there's a theory that the reaction between those chemicals and the older bacteria or whatnot can increase the risk of sids. I dunno. I haven't studied up much on it and it's been a few years. I just know I would personally never, ever, ever use a used crib mattress. No matter what. They're not that expensive and it's not worth the risk.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grniys* 
I just know I would personally never, ever, ever use a used crib mattress. No matter what. They're not that expensive and it's not worth the risk.

Yeah, exactly.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

In Canada, all cribs made before 1987 (I think) are not supposed to be used. It is actually illegal to sell them at even a garage sale. It has to do with the width of the slats and the safety of the base, iirc. "They" also recommend no blankets, no bumper pads, no sheepskins, etc. As with most things baby-related, each family needs to make informed decisions on each of these matters.


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, DS2 is using a cot that I slept in as a baby (30 years ago). My brothers two kids (10 and 3) slept in it in too.

Everything is perfectly sturdy, the bars aren't too far apart and it's been repainted so no worries there. We did buy a new mattress for it however, as I also believe that every child should have a new mattress.

I'm completely happy with DS using this cot. It's safe and looks really cute!

If you feel comfortable with it, then go for it. I would just make sure to get a new mattress, make sure everything is safe (nothing loose or coming apart) and give it a good clean.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grniys* 
No matter what. They're not that expensive and it's not worth the risk.

It's expensive if you want a natural mattress. I mean, yeah, there are mattresses for under $100. But then you read articles that guilt trip you because of the off gassing and chemicals, so you look at organic or natural mattresses--you can't even FIND them for under $250! The average price I've found was $400. And to know that a) my kid would likely get about 3-4 months of use out of it and b) I'd have to change it for EACH child? That's ridiculous!

So, which is it? Is it the toxic chemicals that are safer or the baby vomit? Because I can't sort out all of this anymore--it seems like any choice you make, you get the guilt trip that you're not doing *all* you can and that some choice you make can lead to SIDS or something.

And I still haven't figured out how reusing a crib mattress is any more dangerous than not changing your adult bed mattress for each new baby, especially if you've co-slept and have the baby body fluids in your bed. Personally, we have an organic wool futon mattress covered by a natural latex topper in our regular bed--but it's *way* too soft for a newborn. We bought the Arms Reach so we can co-sleep. We have a moses basket made out of organic wool bedding and mattress so the baby has a safe organic place to sleep in the early months where I can see her (since putting her on the adult bed without me is NOT an option for me--I have 2 other children that sleep in the adult bed). And then when I want to make sure there's a safe option for her in the nursery for when she outgrows the moses basket, I have to choose between toxic offgassing mattresses or mattresses previously used by my other children.

My head spins from the fact that apparently everything you do that is not the most expensive organic option can be toxic for your kids!


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

And I still haven't figured out how reusing a crib mattress is any more dangerous than not changing your adult bed mattress for each new baby, especially if you've co-slept and have the baby body fluids in your bed.
ITA.......I don't think anyone is saying you can't use the same crib mattress for baby 2 that you used for baby 1, just that they wouldn't buy a used one (or take a used one) from someone else....everyone's personal choice in the matter....there are many people that will not buy used diapers at all because it bugs them, same cleanliness issues as the mattress... they can be washed though. And then there are people who won't buy anything used at all no matter what for their babe. Just a tolerance level, everyone has a limit somewhere on what they are or aren't comfortable with accepting.

We did (and do) have a used crib/toddler mattress from freecycle, it was vinyl covered, and received a good thorough cleaning and then sat in the sun a couple days......he hasn't slept on it in months though, and he does at most once a week maybe but usually way less (we never had an actual crib) so to me it wouldn't have been worth spending the money on a new one. Save the money on a mattress and other stuff I can get used, and buy a good carseat.









Now on the other hand, I did read on another forum that some Targets have lots of baby stuff on clearance, including crib mattresses for $9 to $11; might be worth checking out. (mine doesn't, some clothes and one travel system are all that's marked down)


----------



## Swan3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
I'm hardly an expert, but I'd guess the chemicals in a new conventional mattress would be WAY more harmful than any baby spitup that might be lingering in an old mattress. Furthermore, I think it's incredibly wasteful to buy a whole new crib and mattress for every baby. If the evidence is really reliable and compelling, I might think about it, but it doesn't seem right to me. As for an old crib, use your common sense and do a bit of research. Check that it's in good condition, that it's never been recalled for some serious safety hazard, and that there are no hazards like wide slats, posts, or decorative cutouts. A crib 12 years old shouldn't have lead paint. If it was from like the 70s, then I'd be concerned about that, but it's not.

I'm thinking about this as well as DD is about to pass on her crib to little one 2.0 in July.

I'm all for safety standards and making sure we're not exposing our children to lead etc...but has anyone ever thought that these ever changing standards are another way to keep the manufacturers in business? An antique crib I wouldn't try, but a crib that's 12 years old? Or even three years old?

It's like so many things, I feel like big companies use fear to make sure we keep buying. In this case especially.


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
I wouldn't use a 12-year-old crib personally. The standards have changed so much since then, and how do you know that crib wasn't recalled without the original user knowing? Too much of a risk. You can catch new, safe cribs on clearance at Walmart for $45.

Personally, I would be more comfortable with a 12 year old good quality crib than a brand new Walmart crib. I've had too many bad experiences with stuff bought at Walmart, and would worry that the low-end brand new crib is going to get recalled in six months time. At least with the 12 year old crib, any recalls have already happened and can probably be found on the internet.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azmomtoone* 
ITA.......I don't think anyone is saying you can't use the same crib mattress for baby 2 that you used for baby 1, just that they wouldn't buy a used one (or take a used one) from someone else....everyone's personal choice in the matter....there are many people that will not buy used diapers at all because it bugs them, same cleanliness issues as the mattress... they can be washed though. And then there are people who won't buy anything used at all no matter what for their babe. Just a tolerance level, everyone has a limit somewhere on what they are or aren't comfortable with accepting.

No, I am saying I would not use a used crib mattress with my children period. Not even passing it down from one kid to another.

I looked at the statistics, read up on it, and sorry... but to me, it is not worth the 3x increased risk of sids when using a used crib mattress.

Personally, I'll take my chances with the toxic chemicals.


----------



## Katzchen (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grniys* 
No, I am saying I would not use a used crib mattress with my children period. Not even passing it down from one kid to another.

I looked at the statistics, read up on it, and sorry... but to me, it is not worth the 3x increased risk of sids when using a used crib mattress.

Personally, I'll take my chances with the toxic chemicals.

I urge everyone to do their own research on this matter. Many argue that the studies that provided the above outcome was seriously flawed and there is just as much research out there saying that there is little proven correlation between used mattresses and SIDS.

http://www.sidsandkids.org/documents...nStatement.pdf

http://www.sidsalliance.org/FC-PDF4/...0and%20sid.pdf

I personally have no problem handing down a well cared for, properly stored mattress from one sibling to another so long as it was gently used and is still in excellent condition.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

FWIW Our crib mattress is covered in vinyl. Not ideal, so of course we have an additional mattress cover, a mattress pad (for absorbancy JIC) a sheepskin and sheet overtop.
It's a second hand mattress and I have no issues using it because it can be disinfected.

The crib itself was a curbside find, all the information paperwork was glued to the bottom of the crib so we were able to look up any re-calls.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Used crib mattresses are associated with higher rates of SIDS. Especially if a mattress has been peed on (very likely) the chemicals break down and that's where the increased SIDS risk comes from. Yes this could apply to an adult mattress too.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

I used the crib my mother used for my sister and I back in the 60's. A soda can could fit through the slats in a few spots. I did have it repainted because it was chipping in spots but other than that the crib is in mint condition. I purchased a new mattress and we were good to go.

Although we did co-sleep most of the time so my kids were not actually in the crib a lot. They mostly napped in it.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azmomtoone* 
Save the money on a mattress and other stuff I can get used, and buy a good carseat.









We bought a new, organic wool matress for each kid, and still we, of course, got them all the best carseats. So there's no saying that you can't do both.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katzchen* 
I urge everyone to do their own research on this matter. Many argue that the studies that provided the above outcome was seriously flawed and there is just as much research out there saying that there is little proven correlation between used mattresses and SIDS.

http://www.sidsandkids.org/documents...nStatement.pdf

http://www.sidsalliance.org/FC-PDF4/...0and%20sid.pdf

I personally have no problem handing down a well cared for, properly stored mattress from one sibling to another so long as it was gently used and is still in excellent condition.

I absolutely agree everyone should research this matter fully for themselves. Just like anything else- cosleeping, vaccines, alternative medicines, plastics, etc- there are a lot of different studies and findings. It's very important that everyone do the research for themselves to see what they agree with.

But I still stand by my opinion that it's just not safe.


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

Our crib is around 10 years old and you would never know it, because no one ever slept in it! I have four kids and this thing has been slept in maybe a total of six times, including naps. I did hand down the mattress to each kid. Maybe I would buy a new one for each child if they actually used the thing.

Right now the crib is set up in my room, and its full of DS's size 3-6 month clothes that I keep meaning to pack away. Makes a great storage area


----------



## sunflowers (Sep 24, 2006)

I used the same crib for my 3yo as I did for my 16yo son. The regulations and recommedations hadn't changed in that time span. I checked.

I did call the manufacturer to be certain the model and make wasn't recalled at any point and was still safe for use according to the current standards. I actually had to order some hardware from them (I lost some of the screws) but it worked well for us. They really overcharged for the screws- I paid something like $30 for 4 screws, nuts and washers! I didn't want to get them from the hardware store for fear of them being not quite "right".

I did buy a new mattress but we still use that mattress in the toddler bed I have set up.

FWIW, dd used her crib about 2x in her life and has never actually slept in her toddler bed


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
I've never heard of that - what is it that causes that?

I'd use a 12 year old crib in a heartbeat - assuming it was a good quality crib in the first place. We bought new for our dd1 - invested in a really nice crib which all three of our kids used. Our oldest is 12 now. I don't believe the safety standards have changed in that time - but I'm sure it is online somewhere if they have.

We kept our crib to use for our grandbabies someday!


the "thought" behind that is that used mattresses may no longer be firm or may be saggy or have the outer lining saggy which cause cause suffocation. since there is evidence that a firm sleeping surface is thought to reduce the liklihood of SIDS.

On the issue of "used" cribs whether its 1 yr old or 10 yrs old parents need to be careful. There are always recalls on baby equipement just google crib recall and you will pull up pages and pages of different recalled cribs some with very dangerous problems. I think with using a used crib parents should first check to see if there is a recall, check the hardware to make sure all nuts/bolts/screws are attached and not broken or splitting the wood. with a much older crib you also have to worry about the slats being the recommended distance apart (soda can thickness?) and that todays mattresses fit snugly into the crib (some older cribs were wider than todays) which could cause a gap around the inside where babies can become trapped or suffocate also you still have to worry about lead even if the crib isnt painted. Some varnishes did contain lead in the colorant or sealer. there are self help testing strips/swabs that allow you to test for lead. I've seen them at Lowe's and Im betting they'd be available online or at home depot as well.


----------

